# Chukar Sampler



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

First time getting out to chase the devil birds with my dog Toby, and hunter_orange13. This being Toby and my first time out chasing Chukars I was full of anticipation, hoping we would run into a covey. The weather is still to warm for "Big Black", and so his work ethic wasn't the best. Two hundred yards into the hike, we jumped our first covey with me knocking down two birds. Toby ran up and got the one but didn't show much interest, we couldn't find the other one so we marked where it fell and headed off to get Toby's nose a little more wet with birds. Hunterorange ended up smoking a sweet double and that's when Toby started to realize, "This is kinda like hunting Pheasants". Still a little warm but slowly following "Big Black around he led us into another good size covey. On the way back in search of the one that we couldn't find earlier, Toby jumped it out of the bush, and chased it down, relieved that we found the downed bird. Killed 6 in between us but had to get off the mountain early because of other obligations.

Taken a break


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Right on Katorade! Those are some delicious birds you have there. Glad to hear Toby got the hang of it 8) I hope you guys get a chance to go out again soon



Michael Scott said:


> Toby Flinderson is the worst human being on earth.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Way to go, Toby! And good for you for taking him out. I'd still hate to be licked by that dog.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

It was a blast! 
200 yards into it? Felt like a mile!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you wipe the milk foam off that little ones beak before you took the pic?  

Nice job guys.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Did you wipe the milk foam off that little ones beak before you took the pic?
> 
> Nice job guys.


The one third from the right? HunterOrange shot that one


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Could it even fly?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Could it even fly?


Did you read the story? He said it fell (must've been the loud shot that scared it out of the air), then they had to come back later to find it, then the dog chased it down. 

Good job guys! Bax* and I are headed out this weekend, and I could not be more excited to go. I hope we find some like you did!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

You guys, that one is normal sized all the other chukars are supersized!


----------

